# stress cracks in plaster



## ogre (Oct 25, 2007)

I am repairing some cracks in plaster ceilings. Some are bad, others are hairline cracks. I am not an expert with plaster and would like to hear your techniques. I would like for these cracks to not come back. Should I scrape loose plaster. Screw plaster to firm it up, and tape and mud. Any advise would be great.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

I used to scrape all the loose crap away from the crack, prime with a fast dry like Bin, lay down some fiberglass tape, and mud.


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

What is the plaster skimmed over? Brick/block? Lath? board? If it's brick/blockwork then all the filling in the world will fail eventually if the substrate is causing the cracks. All you can do is fill up and wait until the next time.

If it's board then there could be a problem with the scrim (mesh) tape on the joints. You'll have to try digging it out to have a look what's going on. If it's hairline cracks on the crown of the joints then it may need a relief joint or two put in to take away the stress (no jokes about joints relieving stress lol).

If it's lath then push the wall/ceiling to see if there's movement. The lath sometimes tends to get weak over the years or the plaster may be breaking away from the lath. If it's weak lath then it needs to come off and be replaced. The same if the plaster has lost it's grip on the lath. If it's just cracking with age then you need to take a blade along the cracks and make a V shaped groove all the way along the cracks. Fill it with your favorite, good quality, all purpose filler (maybe need two fills), sand and that's it done.


----------



## Msargent (Jan 16, 2009)

1 put a knife in the crack twist sideways making a small v in the crack fill with durabond 45 lay paper tape mud over top go back 1 hr later or use a heat gun quick dry hit it again sand ,prime, paint ,done.


----------



## rbsremodeling (Feb 18, 2009)

Msargent said:


> 1 put a knife in the crack twist sideways making a small v in the crack fill with durabond 45 lay paper tape mud over top go back 1 hr later or use a heat gun quick dry hit it again sand ,prime, paint ,done.



This is almost identical to how my guys do it. they use mesh tape though


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Thanks for the info guys. I enjoy working on old houses with the plaster walls. I use a different method but will try out the one you guys mentioned.:thumbsup:


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Let me preface this with saying "I know nothing about plaster!" but I love This Old House! 
http://www.pbs.org/thisoldhouse/vid...s/viewer.php;item=plaster-repair;prefchange=1


----------



## UnDeRtOw00 (Feb 20, 2009)

Msargent said:


> 1 put a knife in the crack twist sideways making a small v in the crack fill with durabond 45 lay paper tape mud over top go back 1 hr later or use a heat gun quick dry hit it again sand ,prime, paint ,done.


 
Same here!


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

RCP said:


> Let me preface this with saying "I know nothing about plaster!"


I'm with you Chris. Last time I saw plaster was in Atlanta, in 1990


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

TooledUp said:


> What is the plaster skimmed over? Brick/block? Lath? board? If it's brick/blockwork then all the filling in the world will fail eventually if the substrate is causing the cracks. All you can do is fill up and wait until the next time.
> 
> If it's board then there could be a problem with the scrim (mesh) tape on the joints. You'll have to try digging it out to have a look what's going on. If it's hairline cracks on the crown of the joints then it may need a relief joint or two put in to take away the stress (no jokes about joints relieving stress lol).
> 
> If it's lath then push the wall/ceiling to see if there's movement. The lath sometimes tends to get weak over the years or the plaster may be breaking away from the lath. If it's weak lath then it needs to come off and be replaced. The same if the plaster has lost it's grip on the lath. If it's just cracking with age then you need to take a blade along the cracks and make a V shaped groove all the way along the cracks. Fill it with your favorite, good quality, all purpose filler (maybe need two fills), sand and that's it done.


Good stuff Tooled. I used to also encapsulate the plaster with drywall, removed to lathes or joists, or right over the existing plaster. 

CAUTION: Plaster may contain asbestos, Good luck.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

If you want a more permenant fix, and the customer is willing to pay, we use this. Just bid on a four story restoration using this. If they are happy (and we win the bid), we get to do 5 more buildings.

http://www.nu-wal.com/nuwal/index.htm


----------



## JCM (Jan 6, 2009)

bikerboy said:


> If you want a more permenant fix, and the customer is willing to pay, we use this. Just bid on a four story restoration using this. If they are happy (and we win the bid), we get to do 5 more buildings.
> 
> http://www.nu-wal.com/nuwal/index.htm


 I used a similar product way, way back and it worked great. About a year ago we were back to do other stuff and it looked like S***. I am going to chalk it up to user error. I'm sure in the hands of a more capable installer this stuff would be magic.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

JCM said:


> I used a similar product way, way back and it worked great. About a year ago we were back to do other stuff and it looked like S***. I am going to chalk it up to user error. I'm sure in the hands of a more capable installer this stuff would be magic.


I don't claim to be more capable than anyone else. This stuff and "Glid Wall" seem to last way longer than just patching. It is similar to hanging wallpaper. You can also used canvas backed wall liner. 

PWG and Da Arch probably have tons of experience with that.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Bender said:


> I'm with you Chris. Last time I saw plaster was in Atlanta, in 1990


I am in an area that has only been sparsely occupied since the 1890's, most of our growth has been the last 20 years! Sometimes, just a little, I envy those guys that get to work on those old homes!


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

RCP said:


> Let me preface this with saying "I know nothing about plaster!" but I love This Old House!
> http://www.pbs.org/thisoldhouse/videos/viewer.php?playertype=quicktime;speed=320;mediatype=video;media=%2Fwgbh%2Fthisoldhouse%2Fplaster-repair-320.mov%2C%2Fwgbh%2Fthisoldhouse%2Fplaster-repair-320.wmv;version=1.0;basepath=%2Fthisoldhouse%2Fvideos%2Fviewer.php;item=plaster-repair;prefchange=1




Hold on, did that guy in the TOH video say it took "_weeks_" to paint that room, and a full day to remove the wall paper from that small kitchen?!?

Sometimes I forget that I do this for a living until I hear how long it takes a HO to do the same work...

:yes:


EDIT: Who _doesn't_ love This Old House? Can't wait for the new season, unless I am missing it? figures.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

They are doing a brownstone in New York.
I got to meet them at the Builders Show in Las Vegas last month!:notworthy:


Sorry for the hijack! Back to plaster!


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

RCP said:


> They are doing a brownstone in New York.
> I got to meet them at the Builders Show in Las Vegas last month!:notworthy:
> 
> 
> Sorry for the hijack! Back to plaster!


did they sign yer boobz?

lol.

I use 45 minute, when I repair plaster...which was back in 1999.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

WisePainter said:


> did they sign yer boobz?
> 
> lol.


OK, now I am really going to hijack this thread!:whistling2:
Rob does not share my adoration for TOH, he calls Kevin the "touchy feely guy" , drives him crazy to see him run his hands over all the trim, walls, etc.
So it was hard enough to drag him to the booth! So we get there and I am talking to Kevin and he puts his arm around me and says to Rob, want to take a picture? I hand Rob my new phone/camera that he has never used and he holds it up, I can see his hands shaking! He is not nervous, after 25 years of marriage he is still very "possessive"! I can see he can't find the tiny button to take picture, after a looong moment while Kevin has me in a tight grip, Rob says "got it". We walk away and first thing Rob says, "sorry babe, didn't get the picture! I just wanted to rip his arms off so bad I couldn't focus"
I did get this though!


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

:stuart: ǝɹǝɥ ɯoɹɟ ʇɹıʞs ɹnoʎ dn ʇɥƃıɹ ǝǝs uɐɔ ı `sıɹɥɔ


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

I would* kill* to be their full time painting contractor!!!!


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

TooledUp said:


> :stuart: ǝɹǝɥ ɯoɹɟ ʇɹıʞs ɹnoʎ dn ʇɥƃıɹ ǝǝs uɐɔ ı `sıɹɥɔ






rcp is a gurrrrl?

crap.

I was joking about the bewb signing...it was funny because you were a man...

dammit.

:blush:

sorry.





As I read back in your Kevin tale, I now see that you are not gay, but a woman.

right?

man i gotta stop now before I embarrass myself further.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

TooledUp said:


> :stuart: ǝɹǝɥ ɯoɹɟ ʇɹıʞs ɹnoʎ dn ʇɥƃıɹ ǝǝs uɐɔ ı `sıɹɥɔ


Better put my panties back on!



WisePainter said:


> I would* kill* to be their full time painting contractor!!!!


It seems like they use locals for some stuff, I remember a guy at CT that had a spot doing cabinets. Wouldn't that be a sweet gig though!


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

WisePainter said:


> rcp is a gurrrrl?
> 
> crap.
> 
> ...


It's all good, I was going to photoshop Kevins signature on a photo of my "boobz", but we are done with the ****!


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

RCP said:


> It's all good, I was going to photoshop Kevins signature on a photo of my "boobz", but we are done with the ****!


This isn't CT you know. We're very liberal over here. GO for it


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

TooledUp said:


> This isn't CT you know. We're very liberal over here. GO for it


You are gonna need dual monitors!


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

RCP said:


> You are gonna need dual monitors!


Okay, I've set them up already


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

RCP said:


> It's all good, I was going to photoshop Kevins signature on a photo of my "boobz", but we are done with the ****!


you must have misread the PT memo.

:whistling2::whistling2::whistling2::whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


:jester:


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

I told you Rob was very possessive! Not gonna share!
You guys are nuts!
Not unless they are going to make me money!


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

you win.


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

LOL :laughing:

It's a good job I've got a vivid imagination to compensate :thumbup:


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

RCP said:


> I told you Rob was very possessive! Not gonna share!
> You guys are nuts!
> Not unless they are going to make me money!


 
Uh....We can take up a collection? :blink:


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

bikerboy said:


> Uh....We can take up a collection? :blink:


Why collect. Aren't we talking stimulus package?


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

CApainter said:


> Why collect. Aren't we talking stimulus package?


Am collecting for visual stimulus.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Sheesh, Have you guys no decency? No self respect? No "forum decorum"? I am appalled!!!



can I see too?


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Dogs, *all* of you.








RCP_ likes_ dogs right?


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Aww, shucks! You guys make an old lady feel 18 and perky again! :thumbup:


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Perky?!? Did I hear Perky?!? Yeah and I'm the guy who told the wife I was thinking about getting the "little blue pill" and she comes home with a bottle of Aleve for me:wallbash:


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

lol @ you.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Wolfgang said:


> Sheesh, Have you guys no decency? No self respect? No "forum decorum"? I am appalled!!!
> 
> 
> 
> can I see too?


No,....No......No.....I hope.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

My wife read my posts!!!


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

bikerboy said:


> My wife read my posts!!!


I'm going to be in the position if Rob reads this, good thing we hijacked a plaster thread!

He went ice fishing (http://gallery.me.com/haught1#100161) this weekend and left me all alone!

Delete or distract???:thumbup:


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

That looks a cool way to fish! I've seen the same principle used for catching Polar bears. You cut a hole in the ice, put some peas around the hole, then go hide. When the bear goes for a pea you run up and kick him in the icehole.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

My Wife read mine and laughed.

@ me.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

RCP said:


> I'm going to be in the position if Rob reads this, good thing we hijacked a plaster thread!
> 
> He went ice fishing (http://gallery.me.com/haught1#100161) this weekend and left me all alone!
> 
> Delete or distract???:thumbup:


I'd say distract!!


----------

